# crossing with delenatii



## annab (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi to all, today surfing in internet in a website,I think was of taiwan or china I don't know, I see many cross with "delenatii" and I discovered that they like to me a lot .
I know that delenatii is enough fast in grow but flower last very short so I would like know if crossing with delenatii are fast grow or no and if flower last short or not,and if all cross are mottled leaf.
if someone know a list of that crossing and consequently if can explain if these are easy grow, duration of flowering,and years before plant became mature .
for example ,delenatii X lady isabel-is a tiny plant ,with mottled leaf, what peculiarities have this plant ? is fast grow like delenatii or slow like lady isabel ? life of flower are short like delenatii flower or long like lady isab..?
anna


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2012)

Lady Isabel is a multi-floral hybrid (stonei x rothschildianum). any roth hybrid is really not a tiny plant nor fast to bloom. For best results, fast to bloom, decent bloom duration or multiple or sequential blooming, go for a hybrid with moquettianum,or glaucophylum, Paph Gina Short, Paph Nimit, etc.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2012)

parvi -roth hybrids are difficult to flower in general and very slow growing


----------

